# Mazzer Super Jolly - Refurb Question



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

There's a new addition to the family - just picked up a Super Jolly Automatic from Ebay. Runs perfectly and burrs in good condition (allegedly - not received it yet) but has some superficial scratches etc.

Plan is to give it a good strip down and clean, remove the top and bottom automatic filling switches, then either respray it to match the kitchen cupboards (cream coloured gloss finish) or take it back to bare metal and polish it. Will also be doing the sweeper, Schnozza, camera lense hood and Mr Whippy mods when it is all put back together.

My question is this - what do/have you guys use(d) to strip back the old paint? Assuming some sort of paint stripper, but any specific brand? I believe these machines are cast alluminium, so don't want to damage the casing by using anything too stringent.

I assume if i'm going to repaint it, i probably don't need to remove all the old paint anyway - could just rub it down and respray as you would a car panel.

Any tips, suggestions etc greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

When doing this myself I discovered that the EU banned the old paint stripper, it was great at stripping paint but also great at burning up the ozone.

Modern stripper will require 4-5 coats and a good day or two of waiting, they all use very similar chemicals but a bit of googling will lead you down the route of the most trusted brands.


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I got mine powder coated at a local place for about £25. They media blasted it to remove the old paint and the finish is very hard wearing and high quality. Just make sure you explain where to mask off the burr carrier etc.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

monkey66 said:


> I got mine powder coated at a local place for about £25. They media blasted it to remove the old paint and the finish is very hard wearing and high quality. Just make sure you explain where to mask off the burr carrier etc.


Do you have a pic of it finished? What needs to what degree of strip down did you do?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

monkey66 said:


> They media blasted it to remove the old paint


What, stuck it in a room with One Direction playing at full blast until the paint fell off?


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> What, stuck it in a room with One Direction playing at full blast until the paint fell off?


Well, that would probably work


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Here he is!



















Looks to be in good nick besides the odd scratch here and there and being absolutely caked in old, stale grounds. The hopper is completely knackered but I wasn't using that anyway. Also the grind adjustment knob has snapped off, leaving the thread in. There seem to be other holes in the collar you can use? If not I'll have to try drill it out.

I've already got the doser off and partially stripped and removed both auto fill switches. How the hell do you get the plastic window out of the doser without ruining it?

Had it running and it's a lot quieter than I thought it would be.

Once the doser is fully stripped and cleaned, the burrs etc will get some attention.

Also, does the mazzer logo on the back just prize off, or is there more to it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

All the holes around the collar can be used, the thread is pretty loose on the adjustment pin, so it may come out easily with a reverse spinning drill bit.

Plastic window can be caked in, take the whole thing off and soak it in cafiza in hot water, maybe even spray some wd40 in there, it will just slide out when its ready.

Mazzer logo just pries off with a kitchen knife or similar slid behind it, very soft pins hold it in place, easy to snap them but a dab of glue can be used to replace if necessary.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers Dylan, i'll give all that a go. Cafiza and hot water was my initial thought but was unsure as to whether it might damage the plastic window. Can the whole doser go in - vanes and everything?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmmm, a google suggests it can cause discolouration of plastic, so maybe not soak the plastic, you only need to loosen it all up so some fairy liquid might be a safer bet.

I just took my doser apart and gave it a good scrub, but metal should be good in cafiza, obviously want to get everything 100% dry to avoid rusting after.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

To burr or not to burr...

Doser is done - fully stripped and cleaned, finger guard and top & bottom auto switches removed, sweepers fitted between lower and middle vanes, upper vane(?) removed. All cleaned up and reassemble, it now looks like new. From what I can see, this machine has been well looked after but just never cleaned!

Took the upper burr/carrier out last night and it is caked in old grounds. Won't be a problem to clean up but then I realised I have absolutely no idea whether or not the burrs are actually in good nick or not. How do you tell? They seem fairly sharp to me, although I have no clue how sharp a brand new burr is. Is it worth just bunging some new ones in while it's all apart?

Also, can't decide whether or not to leave the shot counter in...

p.s. the clear plastic window was a right slag to remove! Soaked in warm soapy wanter for an hour or so and then had to carefully work a knife between the screen and the doser (around the back, not near the windows), until it finally came away.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Post as much of a macro as you can of the Burrs, dont replace unless necessary as you will have to break in new burrs, used ones in good nick will grind better.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do the burrs catch your fingernails if you run them across them?


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Post as much of a macro as you can of the Burrs, dont replace unless necessary as you will have to break in new burrs, used ones in good nick will grind better.


Will try get a good photo tonight after i've given them a good clean.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Do the burrs catch your fingernails if you run them across them?


Sorry, I'm being dense - how do you mean?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I would post a picture but I don't have a grinder just now. Run the edge of your nail across the cutting surface of the burrs. Does it batch slightly our run across smoothly?


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Was reading earlier that Super Jolly burrs should be replaced after 400kg of coffee going through them. The shot counter on this is at 4,900 which (if it hasn't been reset) is nowhere near 400kg of coffee.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I would post a picture but I don't have a grinder just now. Run the edge of your nail across the cutting surface of the burrs. Does it batch slightly our run across smoothly?


Ah, I see - will try tonight.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

roaringboy said:


> Ah, I see - will try tonight.


With the grinder switched off and unplugged just to be certain.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Take the top burr out! Don't go shoving your fingers in the chamber


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, thanks guys. Don't worry I wasn't going to see how fine I could grind my fingers!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I stuck my finger in the chute of my Major once to clean the grinds, it was still spinning down, the sweeper arms took a chunk clean out of the end of the finger


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I stuck my finger in the chute of my Major once to clean the grinds, it was still spinning down, the sweeper arms took a chunk clean out of the end of the finger


I did that, got away with completely. Gave me a bit of a shock though, lesson learnt.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Pics of the burrs. They were filthy!



















Cleaned up:










Bit pissed off as I carefully extracted the burr carrier with three bolts only to discover the previous owner had had a go at it with a screwdriver from underneath:










Is this much of a problem?


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Burrs feel smooth - they're not catching my finger nail.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

roaringboy said:


> Burrs feel smooth - they're not catching my finger nail.


When going towards the sharp edge?


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> When going towards the sharp edge?


Yeah, when going with the grain so to speak. They seem like they're sharp enough to give you a nasty cut if you ran your finger along the edge.

Everything is cleaned and back together and seems to be spinning up nicely. No strange noises, no knocking and no noticeable play/movement. Think the damage to the burr carrier is just superficial.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The damage to the carrier shouldn't be a problem. But you should check for wobble, you can do this by closing the burrs when they are running, when they get very close if the 'chirp' sounds normal then you are good, if you start to hear the burr touch on one side as it spins then the shaft is likely bent from the removal with a screwdriver.

The burrs look fine, and if they are sharp enough to cut then they are good. They should catch your nail in that this cutting edge should dig in a smidge, if its sharp enough to cut your finger its sharp enough to catch your nail


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Dylan said:


> The damage to the carrier shouldn't be a problem. But you should check for wobble, you can do this by closing the burrs when they are running, when they get very close if the 'chirp' sounds normal then you are good, if you start to hear the burr touch on one side as it spins then the shaft is likely bent from the removal with a screwdriver.
> 
> The burrs look fine, and if they are sharp enough to cut then they are good. They should catch your nail in that this cutting edge should dig in a smidge, if its sharp enough to cut your finger its sharp enough to catch your nail


I see. Cheers for the info. They're genuine mazzer ones too.

Can't see why the previous owner removed the lower carrier... It certainly wasn't to clean it!

Got some cheap beans to run through to get it initially dialled in now.

Get to check out how the sweeper mod has worked too. Left the top of the three parts of the vanes off and just gone with the bottom and middle with bits of card between the two to sweep.

Got a stainless shot glass on order off eBay - going to drill it and try use it as a cover like the Mr whippy mod.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just a quick update - all put back together and used a couple of times.

Spins up fine and no unusual noises.

Now got remove the doser, collar and top burr and switch ready for painting tomorrow. Having it media blasted and powder coated at a local place. £20. That's cheaper than I could paint it myself.


----------

